# My betta has decided I'm evil, and is scared of me.



## Aquamarine444 (Jun 4, 2011)

I got my first betta, in a 1/2 gallon tank. Then I read that wasn't good, so I got it a 2.65 gallon tank yesterday. 

While he was in his tiny house (for a week), he was very brave. If I put my hand on the walls of the tank, he would come right to my hand. If he saw me, he'd be besides himself, and go nuts because he knew he was going to get food. He'd come right to where I'd be and wiggle and wiggle like crazy! And no fluffing of gills either!

But...from the time I shifted him to his new home, he has decided I am pure evil, and if I (or anyone for that matter) goes near the tank, he bolts like lightening! Poor thing! He tries to hide between the thermometer and the walls, the way he shoots like a torpedo, he gives me a heart attack. I hate to see him so scared. Is it because he prefers smaller tanks? Is it because the new tank is too huge for him for now...because he was used to his tiny little cup, and then to his 1/2 gallon tank? Will he become happy again? If we are not around, he seems fine...swims here and there...blows bubbles. 

Is there anything I can do to help him hate me less? lol.

Thanks,
Aquamarine


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

how long has he been in the new tank? he may just need a little more time to settle in and get used to it


----------



## Aquamarine444 (Jun 4, 2011)

He's been in there about 2 days...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It can take even a couple weeks for them to settle in. Give him time, clean water, and good food.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think in his small tank he felt secure because it's close to his natural habitat, a tiny puddle. In a big tank, he feels a little more exposed to predators. Get him a hiding spot like a cave or even a clean coffee mug on its side, anywhere he can tuck himself away. Once he realizes he can hide when he's scared, he'll actually be more outgoing. 

And don't worry, he doesn't think you're evil. Just big. Really big. My new girl was like that, shooting away anytime she saw me. It was such a contrast from my male, who was outgoing from the start, that I was really worried. But she's warming up to me and is even starting to do a wiggle dance when she seems me. So give it time. It's hard, especially when he used to be excited to see you, but he'll come around. Maybe you look different to him from his view in the big tank and he doesn't realize you're the same person. Who knows what screwy thoughts go through a fish's head? ;-)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

sakura, you might want to look at this, the tiny puddle thing is a myth


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I think in his small tank he felt secure because it's close to his natural habitat, a tiny puddle. In a big tank, he feels a little more exposed to predators.


oops! sakura, that is not true at all. :-( but the rest of your advice was good~

..............

it usually takes some time for your fish to adjust to a new environment. give him a little more time.

bettas are happier, and healthier in a larger tank. even 10 gallons is not too much. they live in MUCH bigger spaces in the wild. (and, as a side note, long finned bettas are not the same as the ones found in the wild, just related. long finned bettas are kind of a man-made fish.)  

anyway, give him time, and a place to hide. he'll be fine, and you'll probably be happier because you won't have to do so many water changes.

let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tisia said:


> sakura, you might want to look at this, the tiny puddle thing is a myth


Hmm. Yes, I did see that and I think I was the last one who posted on there a month ago, heheh. I'm certainly not saying a betta won't enjoy a larger tank - who wouldn't want to upgrade from an apartment to a mansion? (Oh yeah, the people who have to clean the place . . .) I'm just saying the switcharoo may have been overwhelming for the little guy, especially if he had nowhere to hide. And it's true our bettas are pretty much man-made variations but they still have wild instincts. And wild instincts say open spaces with no place to hide from predators are bad for your health.  

It's not a myth per se; they have been found in small puddles and they can survive there. But I emphasize that *they won't thrive* and I imagine a wild betta, if given a choice, would love a nice big pond as opposed to the small puddle that was all he could find. Bettas have also been found in large ponds and large bodies of water so I think it depends on the rainfall and when the parents spawned - if they parents spawned in a low rainfall time, the offspring are more likely to have been born in a small puddle. Conversely, if the parents spawned during monsoon season, the offspring are more likely to be born in a large puddle or pond. All in all, it sounds like a hard life, doesn't it?


----------

